# Composite out on 211



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Is the composite out on the 211 active when the HDMI and/or the component outs are connected to other equipment? For example, I have the 211 connected to my Toshiba HDTV via the component out. Can I then use the composite out to connect the 211 to an analog vcr? I know the vcr could only record sd signals.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bigthrust (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes. All outputs work at the same time. You can use every single one if you want.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

bigthrust said:


> Yes. All outputs work at the same time. You can use every single one if you want.


Thanks. I will try and see if it will work for me.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bigthrust said:


> Yes. All outputs work at the same time. You can use every single one if you want.


With the caveat on the 211 ... The SD outputs do not have a full range of screen stretch formats - only full screen for SD recordings and letterbox or zoom (cropped) for HD recordings.

But ALL outputs remain active at all times. (The RF output can be turned off by turning off the receiver but is not turned off by the overnight reboot.)


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

Don M said:


> Is the composite out on the 211 active when the HDMI and/or the component outs are connected to other equipment? For example, I have the 211 connected to my Toshiba HDTV via the component out. Can I then use the composite out to connect the 211 to an analog vcr? I know the vcr could only record sd signals.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Yes. :icon_cool


----------

